
Net Neutrality Quashing Will Mean New Pricing, Throttling, and Business Models - chewymouse
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/523606/net-neutrality-quashed-new-pricing-schemes-throttling-and-business-models-to-follow/
======
redtexture
The now court-confirmed method to enforce net neutrality is to re-visit the
FCC ruling that internet network providers will not be treated as a regulated
common carrier utility.

A simple decision. Politically, the present administration is not likely to
act to do this.

